# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  VBA Editor toolbar disappeared

## melonbear

Hello! I'm fairly new at VBA, so i might use some wrong phrases when i describe my problems. Hope you'll understand me  :Smilie:  I have also searched on the whole internet for solutions for this problem but nothing has worked. Hope you can help me.

I tried to upgrade from Excel 2011 to 2016 this morning and all my saved excel files from yesterday got erased during the installation. I am completely devastated, but I can live with that... 

The big problem is that my VBA editor seems to have become broken after the upgrade. All the VBA editor toolbars have disappeared and it doesn't suggest actions when i write code (for example, when writing "Range("A1").V" i expect a list of available actions to appear, like "Value"). It doesn't even higher case letters so that i get aware that i'm writing it write. You can see how the VBA editor looks like in the picture below.

I have tried to restart the computer and excel, looked through every tab in the menu, tried opening and closing the vba a lot of times, and nothing seems to work.

Best Regards, Filip

VBA fungerar ej.jpg

----------


## Izandol

You do not do anything wrong. This is how VBE is in 2016 on Mac.

Upgrade of Office will not delete Excel files however.

----------

